# New rims



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

got some new rims for xmass. Will I need anything else to put these on my 86 na?

eBay Motors: 16 inch Black rims wheels Accord Mini Corolla Jetta (item 130046663372 end time Nov-14-06 16:02:47 PST)

New Set of four Glossy Black 16 Inch Riax Seca Wheels 



Wheel Info 
Size 16x7 
Offset +42 
Part Number 1081-67016 

Fitments


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

try some 1.5" adapters. that offset is god aweful.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Found some 1.5 adapters on ebay the stud lengths are 1.5 compared to 1.25 on mine now will these be long enough to get lugs on? Will I need different lugs?


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

ummm 1.5 are longer than 1.25


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

yes i realize this...my question is in regards to the wheel fitting on the spacers after they are secured to the car When I put the wheel on now, there is not enough stud length to get the lugs on. Will the 1.5 provide enough stud? And will I need new lugs? Thanks


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

your not using your old wheel studs to mount your wheels.. the adapters have thier own studs...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why dont you order them from somewhere that will make the hubcentric instead of just using a generic spacer. A lot of times even if youre just using lug centric bolts they still wont perfectly center and you will get some misbalance that youll never be rid of. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks for the advice, but the rims were a gift, and arent returnable, so im tryng to get off as cheap as i can.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Slap some sentra wheels on that bad girl!!! Thats what I'm doing.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks to everyone at this site for all your help. It made thhe process of getting my new wheels a lot easier. That said...here are some pics of my new rims and tires. I would love some feedback. 


16x7 motegi riax tuners

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w294/loc47116/100_1355.jpg


http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w294/loc47116/100_1354.jpg


http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w294/loc47116/100_1353.jpg


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1.5 and 1.25 are not the length. That's the thread pitch. it means you'll need different lug nuts for the hubs than you'll use on the adapters.


----------

